# Importance of Angles in TSD hyungs



## Makalakumu (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Sensei Rivers of Motobu Ha Shito Ryu has taken some time out of his very busy life to show us how the various angles in our hyungs are important.  This video portrays some very important information and much of it has been lost on the average tangsoodoin because of a lack of understanding in regards to how a hyung works.  Take a look at the video and lets discuss it and other hyung that may come to mind.

http://www.virginiakempo.com/feb 07 audio.rm

upnorthkyosa


----------



## exile (Mar 11, 2007)

Hell, I've downloaded this but can't seem to play it...


----------



## Makalakumu (Mar 11, 2007)

Here are a couple of vids of my own that show the importance of angles in Pyung Ahn Cho Dan

upnorthkyosa


----------



## Makalakumu (Mar 11, 2007)

http://www.virginiakempo.com/martial_minute.htm

This is the original site that has the vid download on it...


----------



## exile (Mar 11, 2007)

upnorthkyosa said:


> Here are a couple of vids of my own that show the importance of angles in Pyung Ahn Cho Dan
> 
> upnorthkyosa



Nice vids! These I could run fine, but so far as the first one you posted goes, I guess I don't have Real Player installed...


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Mar 12, 2007)

upnorthkyosa said:


> Here are a couple of vids of my own that show the importance of angles in Pyung Ahn Cho Dan
> 
> upnorthkyosa



Whoa. Interesting. Some of the techniques in the first one looked a bit rushed, but interesting. Mind detailing which parts of pyung ahn cho dan these illustrate? We have pyung ahn il soo sik, but none of them involve throws. 

As far as the importance of angles in hyung, after seeing Mr. Rivers' video, I understand even better why we step out at an angle for pyung ahn cho dan/e dan. Just beyond the fact that you might have people coming at you from two different angles, seeing it as stepping to the side (something everyone learns in sparring drills) to set up for a counterattack makes it all the more useful.


----------



## robertmrivers (Mar 26, 2007)

Greetings all

New installments of martial minute are up. Even got a fancy shmancy link up: www.martialminute.com

I tried to field a few of the things we were discussing in the clips as well.

Regards Rob


----------

